# Where is the best Motor Prices online?



## tyler0421 (Nov 2, 2015)

Looking at buying a 30-50hp tiller motor very soon. Used motor inventory is very low in our area. I want to compare prices online to what dealerships are quoting in this area. Interested in Yamaha, Tohatsu etc.


----------



## hipster dufus (Nov 2, 2015)

most p[laces wont sell u a new motor that big online. i have used online outboards, tohatsu nissan. cannot complaian. where r u lacated? backwoods landing in alabama has them too. used them also and dont have any complaints.


----------



## firefly (Nov 2, 2015)

Picked up a sweet deal on a 50 merc tiller on craigs list. Took me about 6 months of searching both ebay and craigs.
Thing is you must be diligent as good deals dont last long you have to contact quickly.
Good luck


----------



## hankthecrank (Nov 2, 2015)

AFA marine has some from time to time. You can google small used outboards and find them. Hank


----------



## Fishfreek (Nov 3, 2015)

When you are ready to buy make sure you check your local dealers. I just bought a 20 hp Honda and my dealer beat all online prices buy over $400.00. Also many of the manufacturers insist that any outboard over 20 /25 hp be picked up at a dealer so that the dealer can do install and pre run prep.

www.onlineoutboards.com

www.defender.com


----------



## Pappy (Nov 3, 2015)

Just remember, purchase an engine a local dealer can service and troubleshoot when necessary. 
When buying an engine online you are undercutting your local dealer and that is never appreciated. 
You may be able to get that local dealer to service your engine but you will not be placed high in priority compared to those who purchase through the dealer and help keep his doors open. Expect to be placed at the end of the line and in the fishing season that can be 2-3 weeks before they can/will see you. 
Trust me, this is a word to the wise!!


----------



## Moedaddy (Nov 8, 2015)

Check out smalloutboards.com

They will ship and most of their motors are boat tested.


----------

